# Small footprint receiver.



## ThirdChord (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm looking for a small footprint home theater receiver that has the functionality of it's BIG footprint brothers. I have a small space to both a HD satellite converter and a receiver side by side. I've looked through local electronic retail stores and done a little online research but I've not found what I'm looking for. The receiver should be able to handle surround sound and multiple inputs/outputs. Any suggestions?


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I think some measurements or perhaps a picture would be helpful.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is a difficult request as any of the quality receivers are large by nature. if your looking for something with decent power to drive your speakers small is simply not available plus you need to give a receiver room to breath or heat buildup will cause damage.


----------

